# [SOLVED] Acer Aspire 7720G RAM upgrade problem



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi all I have an 8 month old Apsire 7720G and have tried to install 2x2 Gb RAM (PC2-6400) to replace the original 2x1Gb (PC2-5300) sticks. I bought them from Crucial and all I get is the BSOD telling me that my system is not fully ACPI compliant? It willl not boot at all and it won't let me run the repair tool either! According to Crucial I should flash the BIOS which I think is a rather serious solution even though I have downloaded the latest BIOS update from Acer but am very wary to take the plunge as I believe I could end up with a very expensive door-stop!! (I also don't have a clue how to do this!!)
It's running factory installed Vista Home Premium with SP1 installed a few months ago.
Oh and when I replace the old RAM it works as normal. I also use BitDefender if it's of any help. Please if anyone can help I would be really greatfull, thanks...Kenrolliray:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7720G RAM upgrade problem*

Drop the RAM down to 3GB, for some reason ACER Laptops appear to have an issue with 4GB RAM
See this post:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/acer-aspire-9300-4gb-of-ram-problem-202452.html
Which you are aware of.
Bill


----------



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire 7720G RAM upgrade problem*

Cheers Bill must say I am quite happy with the 3Gb but would have preferred the full 4Gb as we are all lead to believe is possible! Have complained to Acer but no reply as yet, thanks again, cheers, Ken.


----------



## dworf13 (Mar 18, 2009)

You must have been unlucky. I have the 7720G and i installed 2 x 2gb 6400s and the laptop just worked as normal, obviously slightly faster though.


----------



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and thanks for the reply but Acer advised me to upgrade to 64 bit which I think is a bit of crap thing to say but also they say the 32 bit OS will not support 4G so can you let me know what OS your running please? Thanks, Ken.


----------



## dworf13 (Mar 18, 2009)

Vista Home Premium 32 bit. I bought mine towards he end of last year and it is the T730processor model. I bought the 2 x 2gb 6400s last week and plugged them in and turned the computer on, and they were instantly recognised. I bought the RAM from Crucial, just typed in my laptop model and it recommened the memory for this laptop so I think Acer might be feeding you crap. Also, when I bought mine, Laptops Direct offered me the upgrade to 4gb for £100. It worked out less than £40 with Crucial.


----------



## Kenrolli (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes same as me and also I got mine from Crucial so maybe the RAM was duff or something but it just woudn't work with this laptop for some reason! I would like to get the 4Gb in as I need to run Dreamweaver for my college work but it plays up now and again also freezes if I have to many windows open, still it gives me incentive to build another PC as soon as, thanks again for your comments!!


----------

